# Tint plug



## Mawckland (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone have a link? Pic? Of a tint plug that you can install in a bucket lid. Thanks


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Not a term I'm familiar with, so I had to look this one up - did a Google - which returns lots of pictures of tint plugs, and adverts from companies who sell them, as well as lids into which they are fitted.

But - their importance within the rich tapestry of life still evades me ... 
'best
LJ


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

is this what your looking for? https://www.betterbee.com/feeders/fsp1-feeder-screen-plug.asp


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Try ...Car Plugs.com

Think they were WW-21


----------



## Mawckland (Jul 23, 2017)

Found them. These were what I was after. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

been looking for those. where did you find them?


----------



## Mawckland (Jul 23, 2017)

D and J. Website don't work. Need to call


----------



## Brickwallpaul (Mar 13, 2021)

Mawckland said:


> D and J. Website don't work. Need to call


This is great! I’ve been looking for these for a while. What size hole did you drill? I’ve heard 50mm is that correct?


----------



## Mawckland (Jul 23, 2017)

Brickwallpaul said:


> This is great! I’ve been looking for these for a while. What size hole did you drill? I’ve heard 50mm is that correct?


Yes 50 mm. That is also 2 inch. I have a quality one that works good. Another guy I know said his harbor freight one is too big? Some use a adjustable circle cutter. I'll look for a pic.


----------



## Mawckland (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## ron manos (Aug 24, 2016)

bob binnie shows how to install them and where to get them in this video.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Mawckland said:


> Found them. These were what I was after. Thanks everyone.


Hated to make a new post on this but I’ve had a hard time finding the Reike (or any) 1 15/16” (49mm) plugs for EZ Nuc feeders. The pulls wear out fairly quickly and after 10-12x opening the plastic plug is deformed enough that rain water leaks in.

Anyone know where I can put my hands on some?


----------



## Brickwallpaul (Mar 13, 2021)

joebeewhisperer said:


> Hated to make a new post on this but I’ve had a hard time finding the Reike (or any) 1 15/16” (49mm) plugs for EZ Nuc feeders. The pulls wear out fairly quickly and after 10-12x opening the plastic plug is deformed enough that rain water leaks in.
> 
> Anyone know where I can put my hands on some?


Did you contact blue ridge? I got mine from d&j. I just started using them a week ago with no issues yet


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Brickwallpaul said:


> Did you contact blue ridge? I got mine from d&j. I just started using them a week ago with no issues yet


You are using them on a 2" hole you cut, correct? These feeders have a 1 15/16" hole molded in plastic. It's a very typical plug for 5 gal paint pails, but I don't think a 2" plug will fit. I may call and get some to test. Thanks


----------



## Brickwallpaul (Mar 13, 2021)

joebeewhisperer said:


> You are using them on a 2" hole you cut, correct? These feeders have a 1 15/16" hole molded in plastic. It's a very typical plug for 5 gal paint pails, but I don't think a 2" plug will fit. I may call and get some to test. Thanks


Joe give them a call. I did to place my order and they said a 49MM hole is perfect. So i think that is the one you want. I use a 50MM for wood and a 49MM for plastic bucket lids. Both are water tight so far


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Place called Car Plugs.com, think they were WW-21


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Brickwallpaul said:


> Joe give them a call. I did to place my order and they said a 49MM hole is perfect. So i think that is the one you want. I use a 50MM for wood and a 49MM for plastic bucket lids. Both are water tight so far


I called and ordered 100. This will be great if they work. Thanks!


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Brickwallpaul said:


> Joe give them a call. I did to place my order and they said a 49MM hole is perfect. So i think that is the one you want. I use a 50MM for wood and a 49MM for plastic bucket lids. Both are water tight so far


Oh happy day! Thanks so much! I called and spoke with a younger girl who said. "How many do you need? I have a few loose ones around here somewhere." It reminded me of a day when almost everyone you dealt with wasn't trying to sell you some crud you didn't need, for 4x what the price should have been (last memories probably early 90s). Really took me back. She asked a few questions to someone else there as they had the small plugs for cardboard nucs as well. 

When these arrived they were the Reike plugs that originally came with the EZ Nuc feeders. I went through the yard with a pocketful replacing all or them regardless of wear like I was a bee billionaire or something. Thanks again!


----------

